# Shooting BIN through Airless



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Quick sprayer question: does anybody spray BIN shellac primer through their airless sprayer? Particularly the Titan 440. I’ve heard that clean up can be a hassle...I think I’ve heard that some guys (when doing cabinets) have two setups-an oil setup and a another setup-can’t remember exactly if it’s shellac or lacquer.? Any tips/things to be aware be be appreciated.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its alcohol clean-up or use amonnia for cheap, but stinks. Nothing different than loading up cover stain then cleaning with paint thinner. I always run a some pump saver or krud kutter diluted through to clean it out good, no filters with this step.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the help MikeCalifornia. Appreciate it 👍🏻


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I spray it out of a titan 400 with a 310 tip and use ammonia for clean up.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

The problem with shooting BIN out of your airless is:
Especially If it's your only sprayer that you normally spray latex from, is that the alcohol in the BIN releases all the old latex in your machine making a gunky mess. I only shoot BIN from my hvlp. Minimal cleanup. Unless you have a clean airless Rig dedicated to BIN and oil. Alcohol wont bite into the oil products like it does to latex. Did it once and spent all day cleaning my machine.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good things to keep in mind. I’ll think about it now 😆


----------

